# LOST!!!!



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

anyone a fan???


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

I saw the whole first season and liked it.. But I forgot/didn't bother about the upcoming ones.. I think I'll watch a few episodes this season tho.. That one girl is hot..


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Yes...me and the wife watch if religiously....last year pissed us off b/c it kept dragging and dragging on! Hope it better this year.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

My wife likes it. I tried to watch it, but I think it's just too late to get it!


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

notaverage said:


> Yes...me and the wife watch if religiously....last year pissed us off b/c it kept dragging and dragging on! Hope it better this year.


it kinda took a different turn i dunno if i'll like this season


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Tomorrow will tell..


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I thought it looked cool when it first came out, but never caught it on.

I'm glad now, because it sounds like another prison break. Ruin a good show by dragging it out longer than it should have gone.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

It is my favorite show.. cant wait till thursday


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Its on this thursday? I thought it'd be premiering towards the end of February?

OH SHNIT!
Oh SHNIT!!!!

I need to recap myself from what happened last season. All I remember was John fell into the hole after being shot, he was suppose to die. Both Matthew Fox character and the others female character got off the island but ended up at the same island.

Damn, I need to re-familiarize myself. Luckily, I downloaded the entire 3 seasons!


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

I never really held interest in it, the problem was, if you miss one show you may as well have missed the whole damn season. Its a show that you have to watch every episode to really understand whats going on.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Cant wait, my favorite show of all time.


----------



## dalyhawk (Apr 30, 2007)

mori0174 said:


> Cant wait, my favorite show of all time.


Me too, i watch it religiously


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

ProdigalMarine said:


> Its on this thursday? I thought it'd be premiering towards the end of February?
> 
> OH SHNIT!
> Oh SHNIT!!!!
> ...


from where dude..PM ME AND FILL ME IN!

OR ELSE I WILL DO SOMETHING LIKE THIS TO YOU!

View attachment 161248


AFTER BRIEFLY SHOWING YOU THESE!!!

View attachment 161249


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

notaverage said:


> from where dude..PM ME AND FILL ME IN!
> 
> OR ELSE I WILL DO SOMETHING LIKE THIS TO YOU!
> 
> ...


A program called BitTorrent/UTorrent. If you have a place I can upload the episodes, I'll do it and than you can download it.

Oh yea, I need to re-emphasize on how Evangeline Lilly is my new "Jessica Alba"

























And for some reason, I'm attracted to Juliet









Anywho....


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Yummy!! Very Nice ass'ets

What do you a PLACE to download them to?
Or am i not understanding you?


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

I was really into it the first season.. but like someone said before.. if you miss one episode.. you might as well miss the whole season... i might go ahead and take a glimpse this thursday but i can't help but feel irritated that i missed a lot of the show due to school , work, etccccc..... maybe i'll rent the dvds... ahh who knows.


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

i really hope that this is the last season, i love the show but they cant make it last that much longer. What time is it on on thursday?


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

mike123 said:


> i really hope that this is the last season, i love the show but they cant make it last that much longer. What time is it on on thursday?


supposedly... Lost is supposed to continue until 2010?

http://www.tv.com/lost/show/24313/summary....ag=tabs;summary


----------



## dalyhawk (Apr 30, 2007)

this picture is WAY better IMO of evangeline lilly


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

I want to know who jacob is damnit. they end season 3 at the most inconvenient time for me! always screwing with my mind and shizzzzzzz. anybody wanna tell me who jacob is?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

dalyhawk said:


> this picture is WAY better IMO of evangeline lilly


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

Jayson745 said:


> I thought it looked cool when it first came out, but never caught it on.
> 
> I'm glad now, because it sounds like another prison break. Ruin a good show by dragging it out longer than it should have gone.


couldn't have put it any better

but i really wanna see who jacob is too...maybe its just a rigged house


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

sKuz said:


> I want to know who jacob is damnit. they end season 3 at the most inconvenient time for me! always screwing with my mind and shizzzzzzz. anybody wanna tell me who jacob is?


I remember him being a manifestation in one of the episodes, but I think he was an ACTUAL dude. At least I saw a screenshot of him.

Did you all know its on today, wednesday @ 9 on CBS? I'm watching it right now, or just tuned in.



> What do you a PLACE to download them to?
> Or am i not understanding you?


I use a program called "UTorrent" to download these episodes. Google UTorrent.

EDIT: Nevermind, its a recap episode of season 3s finale. They got these weird pop-ups appearing from the bottom of the screen.


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

you scared the sh*t outta me, i thought i missed half of it


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

mike123 said:


> you scared the sh*t outta me, i thought i missed half of it


Sorry man. My GF told me Lost was on and I was like "WTF, SERIOUS"...she scared the crap out of me.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

ICEE said:


> this picture is WAY better IMO of evangeline lilly











[/quote]

Excuse me guys i'll be back in 10 minutes.

*Copies Link>Opens new window>Pastes link*


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

dalyhawk said:


> this picture is WAY better IMO of evangeline lilly


No way. This picture gives more credit to her ASSets.









View attachment 161337


It'll be on tonight! Damn, I'm gonna be at work!


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

54 MORE MINUTES!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Never seen one episode... my wife is watching it right now!


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

ive never seen an episode of lost ever but started watching this lost recap that is running before the season premiere and i am hooked. this show looks so awesome, now i gotta get the rest on netflix.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

I just got out of class, so I missed a major part of it









...no spoilers, I wanna see it tonight when I download it!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

mike123 said:


> 54 MORE MINUTES!!!!!!!!!!


WTF was up with Hurley?
So were they actually rescued or was that some sort of parallel version of what would happen if they DID get rescued?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

lament configuration said:


> 54 MORE MINUTES!!!!!!!!!!


WTF was up with Hurley?
So were they actually rescued or was that some sort of parallel version of what would happen if they DID get rescued?
[/quote]

It appears that 6 of them were rescued or made it back. I'm guessing that a few others decided to stay on the island cause one guy asked Hurley if anyone was still alive. Then Jack visited on top of it to ask if Hurley said anything.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

it was good... that episode was about Hurley.. usually each episode they focus on 1 character....

I think what will happen in the end is that the story was pointless... the whole time they want to go home... but in the end they all go back


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Just finished watching the newest episode....things have gotten more intriguing
Anyones input on the 2nd episode?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

ProdigalMarine said:


> Just finished watching the newest episode....things have gotten more intriguing
> Anyones input on the 2nd episode?


F'n DVR didn't DVR it and my nice roommates were nice enough to not notice that so I missed it. I'm gonna have to watch it on abc.com this weekend.


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

OMFG, BEN IS A BEAST


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

OMFG great episode


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

ICEE said:


> it was good... that episode was about Hurley.. usually each episode they focus on 1 character....
> 
> I think what will happen in the end is that the story was pointless... the whole time they want to go home... but in the end they all go back


no i think only a couple make it back....charlie keeps telling Hurley "you know they're still there"


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

nope,never watched it


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

I missed it, I had to pray.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

mike123 said:


> OMFG, BEN IS A BEAST


The episode THAT good? DAMNIT! Two more hours before it finishes downloading! Damn! You got me curious as to what happened.

I remember the last episode, Locke was about to kill Ben, but than Ben throws out some bullsh*t information about the new chick, throwing everything for another loop. How does he do it????!??


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Oh snap!

For anyone who cares...

Kate and Sawyer supposedly conceived a love child on the island.
At the end of the episode, after Kate is acquitted of her charges, she comes home to her son, whom is named Aaron...Aaron is the son of whatshername, which leads me to think that whatshername didn't make it off the island. 
Oh, and Jack Sheppard loves Kate, as defined in the final moments of the episode.
John Locke has officially gone "BEN"-like
The helicopter with Sayid is still missing?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

I'm probably the only one who keeps bringing this thread back up...but Desmonds 'story' finally comes to a supposed end. HOORAY!

Tonights episode was friggin awesome!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I gotta watch the episode still, got it on DVR


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

i think that kate is a baby stealer, i dont think that its her kid

and last nights episode was sick


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Just finally watched Lost from Thursday. Good episode indeed. For a second I thought they were all time traveling/dimension traveling to the island but I guess not.

Funny thing the Daniel Faraday guy had Desmond has his "new" constant even though they met in the "new" past.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Holy Shnitzle!

Juliette tells Jack she has a thing for him!
Ben says "You're mine!" to Juliette, possibly the most funniest thing I've heard on Lost.
Dan and whatshername "save" the island from being gassed!
The return of the whispering voices
Ben cons John into letting him free, after showing who the boat belongs to


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

ProdigalMarine said:


> Holy Shnitzle!
> 
> Juliette tells Jack she has a thing for him!
> Ben says "You're mine!" to Juliette, possibly the most funniest thing I've heard on Lost.
> ...


*
Ben says "You're mine!" to Juliette, possibly the most funniest thing I've heard on Lost.*

That was HILARIOUS! He just yells at her and then acts as if its all good.

ha


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Pretty good episode last night. I think Michael is the man Ben has on the boat.

And Julia banging her therapists husband, nice.

Julia looked pretty hot at dinner with Ben. And then coming out of the water.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

b_ack51 said:


> Pretty good episode last night. I think Michael is the man Ben has on the boat.
> 
> And Julia banging her therapists husband, nice.
> 
> Julia looked pretty hot at dinner with Ben. And then coming out of the water.


Yes. Totally agree.

There's something about Juliette that makes me just want to do very naughty-naugty dirty things to.

So you think Michael is on the boat? I've heard/read that it could be Charlie or the eye-patch man. I think its the eye-patch dude. They never really show him dying when Charlie 'died', and with the men on the boat having weird accents, I think he'd fit right in.


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

i thinks its Michael too.

My friend told me that sun and jin are the last two of the oceanic 6, if thats true ill be soooo pissed


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

who the f*ck is julia.............. i always thought her name was juliette HAHAHA

yes and she was very smoking at dinner with ben!!!! VERY NICE









as for who is on the boat im hoping charlie!!!

dont forget claires son was a survivor also because kate was kissing him goodnight after she got off on her charges for murder!!!


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

its not charlie, cuz the boat was already off shore when charlie "died", same with the guy with the eye patch.

edit: now that i think about it the person on the boat can be one of two people, michael, oooor the guy who doesnt age. I forget his name, but he was already on the island when ben was a kid, and talked to him in the woods, and hasnt aged a day since then. Also because he has been seen in the real world, i believe it was him in juliettes flashbacks who got her to get to the island

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0004801/ this guy


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

ya great epidosde.. i think its gonna be eye patch.. that guy is like immortal


----------



## kevinw424 (May 28, 2007)

I cant believe I never seen this thread before. I love lost. Anyone have season 3 on blu ray?? it looks amazing. The most recent episode was pretty good. And for those of you guys that thought Juliet could get it, you should see that episode where it has Juliet prety bate in bed with goodwin. OH and Goodwins wife...... totally creepy.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

ICEE said:


> ya great epidosde.. i think its gonna be eye patch.. that guy is like immortal


he is like Rambo.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

definately


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Alright fellow LOST viewers..

you guys were right about micheal









but this episode has led me to confusion.

ben faked the deaths of all the ppl on the plane?

and jin death was faked also?

what i think is ben fakes jin death and he works for ben just like sahid


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

i cant tell if jins part was a flash back or a flash forward?

and michael is such a bitch, i hope hes the one who dies next week


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

maybe your right,, wait im confused about the part with the hostpital and baby... ???????/

micheal is a bitch


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

i loved tonights show. i cant wait for next week!!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

do you know whats going on


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Jin's hospital visit was a flashback while sun's was a flashforward. He must not have made it off the island alive. This was easily the best episode since lost came back this spring.

I thought about it, and at first though jin was leading a double life or something, but that makes zero sense. The only probable answer is that they were in separate times. One before the island, and one after.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Just downloaded the episode, gonna go watch it.

Oh, by the way...you all spoiled it for me! I wanted to find out who was on the boat, but I accidentally read some posts.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

ProdigalMarine said:


> Just downloaded the episode, gonna go watch it.
> 
> Oh, by the way...you all spoiled it for me! I wanted to find out who was on the boat, but I accidentally read some posts.


That's what you get for looking in the lost thread before watching the show!


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

It's insane how Penny's dad is the guy behind this thing. He owns the boat Desmond and Sayid are on and he knows about the island and what it can do and he wants to exploit it.

The part that had me scratching my head is when the captain of the boat pulled out the blackbox of Oceanic 815 and said the whole thing was staged. The wreckage was all found and all 300 some odd bodies were recovered.

The captain said where can you get 300-something bodies to stage something like this? This is why we want Benjamin Linus...
So whats Ben's connection with Penny's dad and finding 300-something bodies?

ALSO..Sayid got the note (probably from Michael) saying, "Don't trust the captain"

Damn what a good show


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Sheppard said:


> It's insane how Penny's dad is the guy behind this thing. He owns the boat Desmond and Sayid are on and he knows about the island and what it can do and he wants to exploit it.
> 
> The part that had me scratching my head is when the captain of the boat pulled out the blackbox of Oceanic 815 and said the whole thing was staged. The wreckage was all found and all 300 some odd bodies were recovered.
> 
> ...


I believe he was suggesting ben set up the fake crash somehow and had 300 people killed to be put in the plane. It makes sense that ben wouldnt want the plane to be missing for eternity because people would keep looking for it and he didnt want the island to be discovered.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

mori0174 said:


> It's insane how Penny's dad is the guy behind this thing. He owns the boat Desmond and Sayid are on and he knows about the island and what it can do and he wants to exploit it.
> 
> The part that had me scratching my head is when the captain of the boat pulled out the blackbox of Oceanic 815 and said the whole thing was staged. The wreckage was all found and all 300 some odd bodies were recovered.
> 
> ...


I believe he was suggesting ben set up the fake crash somehow and had 300 people killed to be put in the plane. It makes sense that ben wouldnt want the plane to be missing for eternity because people would keep looking for it and he didnt want the island to be discovered.
[/quote]

That makes sense! For now anyways..untill the show has another twist in it


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Sheppard said:


> It's insane how Penny's dad is the guy behind this thing. He owns the boat Desmond and Sayid are on and he knows about the island and what it can do and he wants to exploit it.
> 
> The part that had me scratching my head is when the captain of the boat pulled out the blackbox of Oceanic 815 and said the whole thing was staged. The wreckage was all found and all 300 some odd bodies were recovered.
> 
> ...


I believe he was suggesting ben set up the fake crash somehow and had 300 people killed to be put in the plane. It makes sense that ben wouldnt want the plane to be missing for eternity because people would keep looking for it and he didnt want the island to be discovered.
[/quote]

That makes sense! For now anyways..untill the show has another twist in it
[/quote]

Remember the ship's crew on the island is to bring back Ben and also find the island. Well they found the island so now they just gotta get Ben. Ben wants the island for himself, his research, and his people (and maybe the company he's working for or owns that brought over Juliet). So the ship believes that Ben had 300 dead bodies, an airplane, and whatever else staged to hide the island.

Pennys dad wants the island obviously to make money off of it, how? I dont know. Maybe charge people a million dollars to live there to get healthy. Maybe find out what makes people healthy on the island, etc.

Anyone think whose gonna die next week? My coworker who lost the bet about who was the spy wants to bet on the person who'll die. He thinks its gonna be Jin but I think thats too easy. But Michael was an easy guess too so who knows.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

I think its going to be somebody with a larger role, somebody that we will be shocked to see die. I have no idea who it will be...


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

OH SH*T!!! Juliette just told Jin about Sun's affair...


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Oh snap! Jin died before Son can give birth to the baby...so did he die on the island or after they got off or during the transport off?

Quick refresher, how did Michael get off the island again? I remember him rafting out and than disappearing.

Question about Daniel and 'the constant' episode....why did he write down, 'Desmond is my constant' if he's never been to the island?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

mori0174 said:


> Jin's hospital visit was a flashback while sun's was a flashforward. He must not have made it off the island alive. This was easily the best episode since lost came back this spring.
> 
> I thought about it, and at first though jin was leading a double life or something, but that makes zero sense. The only probable answer is that they were in separate times. One before the island, and one after.


One thing to note here is that either Jin or his body got OFF the island. More to say than the others who are still in the timeloop.

TIME LOOP THEORY

^^^^ this dude was predicting this WAY before they admitted to time travel.


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

ProdigalMarine said:


> Oh snap! Jin died before Son can give birth to the baby...so did he die on the island or after they got off or during the transport off?
> 
> Quick refresher, how did Michael get off the island again? I remember him rafting out and than disappearing.
> 
> Question about Daniel and 'the constant' episode....why did he write down, 'Desmond is my constant' if he's never been to the island?


Ben gave Michael a boat to get off the island


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

ben probably just used the bodies when he shot lock in that hole with all those dead ppl


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Hm...here's a possibility that I just came up with....

What if Ben was cloning people? In order to clone, Ben needed embryos; So everytime someone got pregnant on the island and went to visit a fertility doctor, Ben would have the doc steal the embyro. After awhile, when people couldn't conceive they began to worry, which is why Ben brought Juliette to the island; to cover up the fact that they were stealing embryos with 'fake miscarriages'. So with the embryos stolen by Ben, he cloned them and disposed of them as he pleased....the 300 found dead on the plane, the mass grave Locke fell into.

As for the explanation of why women died in their final months of pregnancy, well I can only contribute that to Ben indirectly killing them via poison or some sort of neurological disease?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

wow thats an interesting theory


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

ProdigalMarine said:


> Oh snap! Jin died before Son can give birth to the baby...so did he die on the island or after they got off or during the transport off?
> 
> Quick refresher, how did Michael get off the island again? I remember him rafting out and than disappearing.
> 
> Question about Daniel and 'the constant' episode....why did he write down, 'Desmond is my constant' if he's never been to the island?


Because Desmond went to visit Daniel Faraday in the past so then that would mean that Desmond is Daniel's constant because he knows Desmond talked to his (Daniel's) future self and past self.

Ben gave Michael and Walter certain coordinates to follow to get off the island on some boat.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i agree with who ever said this is the best episode this season yet

i cant get away from this show, no matter how far out its getting

i got to know how kate got aron and how jin died, still havent

got what the black smoke was

the black guy mike, is gonna get his ass whooped


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Anyone know if this weeks episode was EXTREMELY good? I downloaded it but haven't seen it yet....I had to spend some quality time with the misses.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

ProdigalMarine said:


> Anyone know if this weeks episode was EXTREMELY good? I downloaded it but haven't seen it yet....I had to spend some quality time with the misses.


yes it was good! it was a great cliff hanger for the final until they come back from break.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Mattones said:


> Anyone know if this weeks episode was EXTREMELY good? I downloaded it but haven't seen it yet....I had to spend some quality time with the misses.


yes it was good! it was a great cliff hanger for the final until they come back from break.
[/quote]

Until they come back from break? Did they NOT have a break during the writer strike?


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

ProdigalMarine said:


> Anyone know if this weeks episode was EXTREMELY good? I downloaded it but haven't seen it yet....I had to spend some quality time with the misses.


yes it was good! it was a great cliff hanger for the final until they come back from break.
[/quote]

Until they come back from break? Did they NOT have a break during the writer strike?
[/quote]

It takes time to write a show and film it. They like to be a couple shows ahead before it starts airing again.lol


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Finally got a chance to sit down and watch the episode...and you guys were right, what a cliff-hanger!

What was up with Sayid, turning in Michael? Was that suppose to happen or does Sayid not really know?

Is Michael and Ben really 'the good guys'?

And OMG, Russo dies? WTF. I figured she would've survived the ambush. Do you guys think it was Ben's island crew that killed Russo and the BF?

Also, I'm finding Alex pretty cute.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Its back!

I know its hard, juggling between the NHL Playoffs and NBA playoffs...but its LOST!


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

So far so good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

ITS BACK!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! NOOOOOOOOOOOO I MISSED IT.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Mattones said:


> So far so good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hell yea!

I still don't believe that he sacrificed Alex and told her that she was some crazy lady's kid he stole RIGHT before she dies...thats f**ked up! Couple quick questions though, what in the world did Ben do when he disappeared into that hidden room? All I know was he went in that room, re-emerged calm and stated "He changed the game" and than the smoke monster emerged in full force!

So when Ben vows to kill Penelope, doesn't that conflict with Desmond, especially if he sends Sayid after her?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

ProdigalMarine said:


> So far so good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hell yea!

I still don't believe that he sacrificed Alex and told her that she was some crazy lady's kid he stole RIGHT before she dies...thats f**ked up! Couple quick questions though, what in the world did Ben do when he disappeared into that hidden room? All I know was he went in that room, re-emerged calm and stated "He changed the game" and than the smoke monster emerged in full force!

So when Ben vows to kill Penelope, doesn't that conflict with Desmond, especially if he sends Sayid after her?
[/quote]

well it seems pretty clear what ever he did it had something to do with the smoke monster.

what i dont understand is how did ben end up in the saharah wearing a winter coat and by the time he got to tunisia he didnt know what the date or the year was?

clearly ben and widmore are playing some kind of wealthy cat and mouse game that was supposed to have had some kind fo twisted gentlemens rules of not killing family memebers while all else is game. im guessing widmore had soemthign to do with darma with his claims that he owned the island before ben..

overall not a bad episode though, better then most of season two.

kind of seems like the entire series is ultimately about desmond and penny, even though there are obviously lots of other charaters with key roles it almost always in one way or another ties back to desmond and penny..

libby gave desmond the boat which led to him being on the island, which was also driven by his desire to prove a piont to widmore who also happens to have some kind of obsession with the island. jack crossed paths with desmond. charlie crossed paths with desmond, then of course desmond saved cahrlies life as many times as he could. desmond and faraday crossed paths in wierd ways after the hatch imploded.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> what i dont understand is how did ben end up in the saharah wearing a winter coat and by the time he got to tunisia he didnt know what the date or the year was?


I'm gonna go along with the whole thought process of everyone else but I'm thinking Time Travel or possible teleportation schematics? Did you not see how he woke up and than puked?



> clearly ben and widmore are playing some kind of wealthy cat and mouse game that was supposed to have had some kind fo twisted gentlemens rules of not killing family memebers while all else is game. im guessing widmore had soemthign to do with darma with his claims that he owned the island before ben..


Hm. Never thought of it like that.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

ProdigalMarine said:


> what i dont understand is how did ben end up in the saharah wearing a winter coat and by the time he got to tunisia he didnt know what the date or the year was?


I'm gonna go along with the whole thought process of everyone else but I'm thinking Time Travel or possible teleportation schematics? Did you not see how he woke up and than puked?
[/quote]

yes and the whole thing about measuring the time it took for the missile to hit the island from the ship, time it took the helicopter to fly back to the boat and that it had to take a specific path. ect. ect. the fact that that guy richard does not appear to have ever aged. there is definitely some type of time related thing with the island. then when the hatch imploded desmond seemed to have been in some type alter consciousness between different points in time, he knew he was in the past and the future.

the other thought or possibility was that widmore was the person to create the "resistance" that took the island fom the darma project. then Ben took over the leadership of the people in the rsistance group (aka the others) although i have never understood how Ben seems to be higher in command of the others then Richard yet richard is the one that got Ben to turn against the darama project.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Saw tonights episode of Lost...nice cliffhanger ending!

Did anyone notice the similiarity between the operation on Jack and the operation on Ben? As in leaders of the camps need help from an outsider (ie. Jack on Ben, Juliette on Jack) inorder for their lives to be saved.

So where'd Claire disappear off to?
Why did Daniel and whatshername need to secrety hide that vial when they were at the medical post?
Is Kate "cheating" on Jack with Sawyer?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Holy poop!

I just downloaded the new episode.

I now know where Claire ended up.
Who killed the people and put them in the mass grave, the one John Locke fell into when Ben shot him.
How the doctor ended up on the shore of the island.

But what I don't know is what was told to John, and how he intends to "move the island"

Short recap:

John, Hugo and Ben find the cabin.
Claire resurfaces with her (and Jacks) father.
There is a second protocol on extracting Ben.
John Locke's past is slightly uncovered.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

This was an awesome episode!

The Oceanic 6 is finally revealed (even though viewers already know who they are)
The story of why they are the Oceanic 6 is slowly coming into play
Jack finds out who his sister is and how his dad had some play in that
Something happens to Ben
Oh, and the pirate dude with the eye shadow appears, with his click of "others"

....can't wait for the series finale next week.

....oh, the line when Hugos' mom shuns Hugo for utilizing a statue of Jesus is hilarious:

"Jesus Christ is not a weapon!" LoL!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

It just started, the season finale!

So far, the coolest thing I've seen is the fight between Sayid and Army-boy!


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

That was awesome! i loved it. Now I only have one show left to watch and that is celeb rehab.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

That was one of the best episodes I have ever seen of LOST. Probably the best. Cant wait for it to start again!!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

good episode last night. bunch of things happening. the time travel area.


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

everything is sooooooooooooooooooo much more confusing now


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

I didn't get to see the season finale in its entirety.







I downloaded it and watching it tonight.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Im watching it on demand tongiht.
hopefully its a good ending.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

its a good episode and the ending is alittle surprising. did not see it coming.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

So who's all caught on the last four episodes because I'm lost, no-pun intended!

Quick, I need someone to discuss with to sort things up....


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Nevermind, I just figured it out.

Locke, Sawyer, Juilett all travel back in time about 50 years. Locke meets with Richard Alpert and coincidentally, young Charles Widmore as a soldier.

Jack, Kate, Hurley, Sayid and Sun all end up at the same place. Jack and Kate end up running into Claires mom but Claire' mom doesn't want the baby, just money. Ben wants Claire's baby. Sun wants to kill Ben, makes a deal with Charles Widmore.

...theres more but the Simpson is on and I want to wtch.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

lost is great


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

So Lost gets even deeper with the addition of Faradays mom.

Charlotte dies, Sun doesn't kill Ben. Sayid and Kate leave. Ben, Jack, Sun run into the irish dude where they meet with Faradays Mom. Jacks father is "Jacob", has John turn the wheel after he falls into the well. Sawyer, Juliette, Asian dude and Jin are stuck in a diffrent time. All have nose bleeds.....

...


----------

